# nail gun skills



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiight, yeah, he really did that, uh huh, sure he did


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Just like the safety being completly removed. :laughing:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This kind of videos make me so  :furious:. Morons like these are the ones who cause accidents on worksites, not only to themselves but to others also. Did they even consider if there was anyone behind the wall in the background? Making videos of stunts like this only show the width of their stupidity. Grow up! (And please don't use the word "skill" in this kind of context)


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Longknife said:


> This kind of videos make me so  :furious:. Morons like these are the ones who cause accidents on worksites, not only to themselves but to others also. Did they even consider if there was anyone behind the wall in the background? Making videos of stunts like this only show the width of their stupidity. Grow up! (And please don't use the word "skill" in this kind of context)


+1 :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have shot more than my fair share of nails with the safety pulled back while standing on the roof waiting for the person below to cut my next sheet of plywood. It's not hard to get repeatable accuracy with one as long as you know how to use it. Sure it's unsafe, but so is driving your car....


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope, didn't happen, that would have driven the nail in before it split even if the gun had that kind of power which it doesn't. Safety is totally out the window on this one anyway. Some kid will see that and try it and wind up blind or blinding someone else.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

There's no way you could split a nail like that. Many times while nailing on roof shingles I have hit another nail or a screw in the plywood, every time the shingle nail either bends into a U or S shape, or else glances off at some odd angle. And thats at point blank range!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Man, you guys are like a wet blanket at a fire party! The video was funny and made me laugh. Stupid people will do stupid stuff and videos like this aren't the reason why. Beer usually has a lot to do with that! :thumbsup: 

Lighten up a little and have a sense of humor! Laugh! :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

so how do you think they did that?

Do you believe the Hammer Juggler video?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

well, of course these are fake videos............. and I loved the million dollar nail gun shot, even forwarded it to friends. If you open it in youtube, you can follow some of the links to other hillarious (fake) feats, like the guy that can split the cut line on his 2x4 from 30 feet away, by throwing circ saw blades like martial arts throwing stars, or the guy that connected nail coils into one long strip and then blasted away to draw.... the Mona Lisa. 

I wanna work with folks who are (A) safe, (B) efficient, (C) AND *FUN*. 

You don't make idiots safe by protecting them from humor, you make them safe by teaching them to think and pay attention. Or firing them.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish I could get paid to do that..


----------

